# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Problems - Doyle Lawson interview

## Scott Tichenor

Although only one person reported this problem, I can't be sure more of you may have experienced the same. I was able to replicate it and apologize if some of you were unable to access the interview.

The Lawson interview was not displaying properly in various versions of Internet Explorer (grrrrr). After two hours of pouring over somewhat relatively simple coding just _sure_ it was my mistake, I finally Google this and turns out it's an Internet Explorer _browser issue_--which is why I frequenly rail against this browser. This is the same browser that causes words to be repeated at the end of the line, although the forum software receives the blame. Better stop there with comments about browsers.

 :Smile: 

One of the fixes besides some coding to help IE display things properly was I had to remove one of the MP3 audio flash links, and that file was to Doyle's 70s version of his tune Georgia Cracker. There's the link to it for those of you that saw it and would like to listen, or didn't even know it was removed. We have permission to use it.

Myself, I'm still not 100% sure IE can display that page correctly, but it _appears_ to be fixed. How annoying.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

... and I thank you for your effort. All´s good.

And now, good night for sure

----------


## bobcoe

As a (graphic and web) designer myself who has to (sadly) work with various Microsoft products including IE, we like to refer to these problems as "Features." ; )

Bob

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

If you search the I'net for IE problem pages,you'll find the IE v7 & v8 had lots of _'features'_ - v8 still has !. As long as Microsoft don't begin refering to them as 'plus points', i suppose we're ok,
                                                                                    Ivan :Grin:

----------

